# Contacting John Stevens in Sendai, Japan



## Dominic Jones (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi All

I live in Sendai Japan and would like to contact John Stevens-respected Aikido Instructor I believe.  Can anybody point the way to his website or email or postal address.

thank you

Dominic Jones :asian: 
domerijones@yahoo.co.uk

www.bkku.com/sendai/index.html


----------

